# NodeServ Deploys KernelCare on OVZ Nodes - Now accepting Credit/Debit Cards & Bitcoin!



## Jade (Nov 17, 2014)

*NodeServ* is happy to share that we have deployed the use of *KernelCare* across all of our OpenVZ nodes, which will be very useful in the future when it comes to upgrading kernels. This will cause virtually no downtime when important kernel upgrades are available.

We would also like to announce that we are also now accepting *Direct Credit / Debit Cards* as a payment method, as well as accepting *Bitcoin!*

You can now pay for your current invoices or place new orders directly with your Credit Card or directly with your Bitcoin.

Thanks for looking!


----------

